# Making crickets grow fast ??



## jimbob_2003 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi i went to my local yesterday and they only had some very small brown crix in,
What can i feed them to make them grow the quickest and is there any way i could breed them so i ain't forkin out every week for new crix ? ?
Cheers James


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi James, if you read the threads in this section called _growing crix_ by millar and _wat is gutloading_ by speedy123, they might be helpful! :? 
If you put "growing reptile live bait" into google or metacrawler, there are loads of sources of info. Melissa Kaplan is a US vet whose info on www.anapsid.org might be worth catching too.
 Good luck with it.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Jimbob, if you want to get away from buying cricks to breeding your own live foods, i'd forget about cricks if I were you. Build your self a colony of roaches, there have been a few threads on them on this forum. They are much cleaner than cricks and are easy to breed. There are a few ppl about who'd sell you a culture to get you going. In my opinion, a better way to go if you want to breed your own.

Duzzie


----------



## jimbob_2003 (Jun 7, 2006)

Cheers for that,
I think i'll look in to building myself a colony of roaches.
Any tips on what i need to ghetting started ???
Cheers for all ya help
James


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

These are the ones I have,

http://www.nyworms.com/dubiacare.htm

Do a google for feeder roaches, there are lots of sites giving information.

Duzzie


----------

